# QTD or Dasher Diesel Belt Routing



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

So, I made a thread in the Diesel forum, asking about belt routing for a Quantum Turbo Diesel with no AC or PS.

Trying not to make a duplicate post, so please see that post...

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9408389-Belt-routing-with-QTD-bracket


----------

